# bfn....gutted



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

On day 45 of my cycle today and my cycles usually 32 to 34 days. Didnt identify ovulation this month but as AF is late showing up and ive not got any signs of her showing i stupidly got my hopes up that this could be our time. Ive left it and left it convincing myself that AF will show and scared of the dissapointment of a negative result. But just took the plunge to test with my heart in my mouth and.....bfn......so so so gutted.

Why has my cycle changed this month. Whats wrong with me that its just not hapening.  

Tears are stinging my eyes, feel sad and broken


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Emms sorry to hear of your disappointment, there are lots of reason for ad to be delayed especially if you are actively trying to conceive - just the stress of it can be enough x

It's hard to comment further without knowing any of your background but just want to send you a virtual   xx


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

a little about my situation....we have been ttc naturally for around 2 years ish now, started to have tests with fertility clinic. Initial tests at the docs were ok, DP's sperm could be improved a little. Now waiting to go back to fertility clinic for results of my blood tests and DPs second more in depth SA. 

In the meantime I have been suffering with abdo pain since feb, they have ruled out any cysts. My osteopath thinks I may have strained a ligament in my hip and the pains coming from there, docs not too sure but has suggested maybe a small patch of endometriosis which clinc will investigate when I have a HSG test (which I need AF to show up before I book in for that). I also ache all over and am very tired so they also think I maybe suffering with fibromyalgia. 

So all in all not great and now on day 46 of cycle with no sign of AF!


----------

